# Working with Merbau



## Emstuv (10 Feb 2020)

Hi,

so I got some offcuts when the neighbeur layed a new deck.

Wife has been asking for a serving tray/slab to have on an ottomon to prevent my beer from spilling.

I have never worked with Merbau before. I know that all holes need to be predrilled due to the density/brittleness of the material. Seems to saw fine with mitre saw and jigsaw for shaping.

How does it glue up? Planning on milling it down to maybe 13-15mm and glueing together.

Any other consideration finish etc.

Thanks


----------



## Orraloon (11 Feb 2020)

It's more a construction timber but free wood is good wood as they say. I have only used it on outside things and a set of vice jaws. Its hard on plane blades too so hand plaining will be some work. I would wipe the surfaces with acetone before glue is applied as it's an oily wood. As to finishes I have only ever used oil finish on it. 
Regards
John


----------



## sunnybob (11 Feb 2020)

Dont know that particular wood, but expect any piece 13 mm thick to warp or bow without any support.


----------



## harryc (11 Feb 2020)

You want to store it inside for a few weeks first and see what the drying process has done to it.


----------



## ED65 (11 Feb 2020)

If merbau produced for decking has a known tendency to warp get to thickness sooner rather than later, put it in stick, putting some heavy weight on top and _then _leaving it to acclimate to your indoor conditions should give you the most useable material at the end of the day.


----------



## ED65 (11 Feb 2020)

sunnybob":gqnovg5o said:


> Dont know that particular wood, but expect any piece 13 mm thick to warp or bow without any support.


That's at least as much to do with the cut as the thickness Bob. 

I make small and light-duty stuff from material 10mm thick and sometimes less. Let me go check a spare piece of the prepared stock... yup, the last batch of shelf doublers I made the pine ended up at just about 7mm after finish planing.


----------



## sunnybob (11 Feb 2020)

I know I can cut beech as thin as 6 mm and not worry, but some of the other hardwoods I use can curl up overnight when that thin.
I used a piece of red decking once, that I believe was merbau, it was an offcut I scrounged from a scrap bin. The finished piece was only a few inches square x 1/4" thick, but it curved.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Feb 2020)

ED65":1myurltf said:


> ........acclimate..........



*AMERICAN ALERT! AMERICAN ALERT!*

Wood acclimatises over here. :lol:


----------



## Emstuv (11 Feb 2020)

OK,

thanks for some info. Regarding the tray, I found an image of one I believe from Australia (googled merbau serving tray), looking at a similar design.

I'll mill it down (not by handplane) to what could be a decent thickness. Pending the final thickness might add dominos for glue up (might ruin the bit, we'll see).

But as advised I will let it acclimatise under acclimate condtions and see how bad the warping will be. If that doesn't pan out then I have some cedar siding that may also be used - weighs a lot less and it will prevent my beer from spilling.


----------

